# Look who's 6!



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I love you, Kali Jo. You're always there to help mommy and all you ask in return is a little time with your frisbee. 

It's been a wonderful 6 years together. May we share many more.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy birthday Beautiful!!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe, such a sweet face! Happy 6th Birthday, hope you got everything you asked for!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What a gorgeous dog! Hope you get lots of presents!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday to a 6 year old hottie!!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kali Jo. You look like such a sweet girl.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Happy belated







Kali Jo,

Love her expression, and those very dreamy eyes
















to many more years of happiness with you and your family


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.







Mommy hasn't been able to celebrate her birthday properly--Sonic has been shut down with the ice storm. So we are going to split some ice cream as soon as I get over my flu. I snapped this shot while freezing in my jammies. All I could do was throw it a couple times and then I had to come in. The things we do for our doggies, lol.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Kali Jo


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

LOL That expression is Priceless!! Happy Bday, ice cream or not!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Happy 6th birthday girl!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

How DARE Sonic be closed just because of an ice storm. Do they have any idea how important ice cream is on a birthday??????









Happy, happy birthday beautiful Kali! Birthday hugs







and kisses







from all of us!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Kali!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am late!!!!! Happy Bday pretty girl!!! I hope you a great day!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

You're not late! We always want to have a reason for ice cream.








Thank you all, we're still homebound for now. Kali doesn't understand why mom won't go do something. Dumb flu.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kali!!

You are so beautiful!

WOW! 6 already? Where did the time go?

I hope when mom gets better she buys you a new frisby or two for your special day.

Oh, and icecream everyday for a week atleast!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 6 Kali and many, many more "frisbee" birthdays.


----------

